# Help - my frozen milk tastes awful!



## BlesdAssurance (Dec 19, 2014)

I thought I was being thrifty this spring when I froze a bunch of milk for the winter.

We treat our fresh goat milk very carefully, it hits a sanitized SS bucket set in a larger bucket of icy water to jumpstart the chilling process. Our girls are thoroughly cleaned before milking. Milk is strained very quickly after milking and chilled in small containers in the freezer. My fresh milk lasts 7-9 days before getting goaty and we are very happy with that.

I treat milk for freezing exactly the same except it gets packaged into quart freezer bags and placed in the deep freezer. I thaw frozen milk in clean containers in the fridge, chopping it up occasionally with a fork. The first two bags of milk I have defrosted this year taste like beef fat. Blech! What have I done wrong?


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe you should have pasteurized it before freezing it? To kill off any bacteria that was in it.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Could it have taken on freezer odor? I have had no luck keeping milk in a frost free freezer. I keep a pie pan of fresh baking soda in my chest freezer, changed monthly.


----------



## BlesdAssurance (Dec 19, 2014)

What does freezer odor taste or smell like? The milk has been frozen for six months now. Our top nubian was giving us seven quarts a day after freshening and we had to do something with all of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

In my experience, frozen milk is not for drinking. It is good for cooking, crafts or raising bottle kids. Fresh milk tastes great, frozen/thawed does not. I tried several times years ago to. 

Best of luck.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Freezer odor could taste like anything - we had a freezer at one time that consistently made everything taste like spinach until we unplugged it and let it sun for a couple days. It is flavors transferring from one thing in the freezer to another. Baking soda in the freezer helps a lot, but once the transference has happened, there is no going back (although it's possible it's not in all your bags).


----------



## ChildsFarm (May 9, 2014)

One ingredient for soap making is frozen milk....just a thought. Might be fun to try something new. Better than wasting it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I freeze all my extra milk; and it has never...yes never...tasted bad. My freezer is a large chest-type frost-free freezer; and I place "fresh" milk into "glass" jars to freeze. (I always place the jar "lids" on loosely until milk is frozen, then tighten them.) When I "condense" the milk, I place this into freezer ziplocks for freezing. (The condensed milk I use for cooking. The fresh I drink and it tastes just like it had come straight from the doe.)


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I had some pretty icky frozen milk too. It wasn't super fresh though. Maybe a few days old when I froze it. When it thawed it started to separate like it was curdling and tasted a bit....chunky and funky. Next time, I will be freezing only very fresh milk.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Taste and odor transfer bad using plastic, bags or containers. I never put milk in plastic. Another thing, we never put ground meat in plastic, seems odor and taste goes all the way through the meat. We don't notice it in solid meats as much. We never freeze ground meat any more. We double wrap in freezer paper, anything we even think may be in the freezer more than a month. We freeze a lot of fish, the worst, all is frozen in double wrap paper even when "freezer" bags were used because of fluids, still 2 layers of paper. Herbs are real bad too, makes milk taste BAD....James


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 20, 2014)

I waited until fall to start freezing milk...found it was better if you didn't keep in the freezer any longer than needed...mine was 3 months old when I thawed and it was great. I am just making cheese with extra milk right now and freezing (if my husband doesn't eat it all before it gets there  )


----------

